# frühjahrscheck im raum mannheim/heidelberg



## simon (28. Apr. 2008)

hallo allerseits
ich möchte  einen frühjahrscheck an meinen fischen von rainthanner(rainer)
machen lassen.da er einen recht weiten anfahrtsweg hat ist dieses mit kosten verbunden.
um diese kosten zu mindern suche ich nun jemanden der auch an so einem frühjahrscheck/gesundheitscheck im raum mannheim/heidelberg/karlsruhe/speyer
intresse hätte.
auf dem weg könnte man in absprache mit rainer die fahrtkosten aufteilen.
wer intresse hat bitte pn an mich
gruss simon


----------

